# *-*- PETE MOSS FROM PLANT STORE -*-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i need pete moss for my aquaclear 500's that are running on my 135 gallon . . .

and i wanted to go to " Art Knapp " a plant store because they have blocks of pete moss for cheap as opposed to my LFS. so is this a good idea? because i know Art Knapp has plants etc. for koi ponds and stuff . . . as long as my pete moss has no additives it should be ok to reduce my PH right?

because my tap PH is about 6.8-7.4 and i have some crushed coral in my substrate that i'm using. so do u think the pete moss will lower the PH to my desired 6.0-6.5?

tank has been setup for 2 days


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

give it a try, put it in moms old nylon stockings then in the filter. I think some of the plant guy's put it under there gravel.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Canso said:


> give it a try, put it in moms old nylon stockings then in the filter. I think some of the plant guy's put it under there gravel.


i like that stocking idea cool . . i'm going to the store tomorrow


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't use peat moss personally.

I would take out the crushed coral, and be done with it. But if you are set on using peat moss, I would ditch the peat moss idea, and get _organic sphagnum peat_

and then I would only use it sparingly under the substrate.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you primarily trying to use peat moss to lower your PH or to provide a substrate for planting....or both?

IMO if you're using it for substrate, there are better alternatives out there

If you're using it to lower PH then we should talk....LOL...ive become a master at keeping stable low ph


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> Are you primarily trying to use peat moss to lower your PH or to provide a substrate for planting....or both?
> 
> IMO if you're using it for substrate, there are better alternatives out there
> 
> If you're using it to lower PH then we should talk....LOL...ive become a master at keeping stable low ph


just for lowering PH, i put some peat moss in some pantyhose yesterday , put it in one of my AC500

i'll pm u too


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Flash,
some planted aquarium people swear by using a very thin spreading of organic sphagnum peat underneath their substrate, for the natural production of organic carbon, lower pH, softer water, and extra root feeding.
Thats all lol
Let's hear your way of maintaining a low pH!


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

First of all, the crushed coral is raising your ph, you need to take that out. Then, you can put any kind of peat moss, whether from the plant store or lfs. Put it in a stocking or substrate bag from your lfs. I use it and it lowered my water from 7.0 to below 6.0. I don't know how low it is anymore, because the test kit I use only goes down to 6.0. Do it gradually. You don't want to lower more than .2 in a day, otherwise you'll stress your fish. It works great, from my personal experience.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

fish_sauce said:


> First of all, the crushed coral is raising your ph, you need to take that out. Then, you can put any kind of peat moss, whether from the plant store or lfs. Put it in a stocking or substrate bag from your lfs. I use it and it lowered my water from 7.0 to below 6.0. I don't know how low it is anymore, because the test kit I use only goes down to 6.0. Do it gradually. You don't want to lower more than .2 in a day, otherwise you'll stress your fish. It works great, from my personal experience.


taking out the crushed coral is not an option for me .. . it's mixed with the gravel i'm using . . .which is composed of maybe 20% crushed coral and 80% gravel

thats why i'm using pete moss in the first place to balance and/or lower my PH

rather pay 7$ for 1cu ft of pete moss, than $100 for new gravel, because i dont wanna go sand


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Flash,
> some planted aquarium people swear by using a very thin spreading of organic sphagnum peat underneath their substrate, for the natural production of organic carbon, lower pH, softer water, and extra root feeding.
> Thats all lol
> Let's hear your way of maintaining a low pH!


Haha..yeah i know people swear by it. If i ever drain replant and refill i might give it a shot.

LOL...pressurized c02 and a ph controller seem to work just fine for me. 6.1-6.6 consistently day in and day out


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> First of all, the crushed coral is raising your ph, you need to take that out. Then, you can put any kind of peat moss, whether from the plant store or lfs. Put it in a stocking or substrate bag from your lfs. I use it and it lowered my water from 7.0 to below 6.0. I don't know how low it is anymore, because the test kit I use only goes down to 6.0. Do it gradually. You don't want to lower more than .2 in a day, otherwise you'll stress your fish. It works great, from my personal experience.


taking out the crushed coral is not an option for me .. . it's mixed with the gravel i'm using . . .which is composed of maybe 20% crushed coral and 80% gravel

thats why i'm using pete moss in the first place to balance and/or lower my PH

rather pay 7$ for 1cu ft of pete moss, than $100 for new gravel, because i dont wanna go sand
[/quote]

you doin plants? you should get that crap outta there and get some good substrate. SMS will only run you 16 bucks for a big 50lb bag


----------

